# oh my god yyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeesssssssss!!!



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

i was talking to my mom today into getting me a snake and she is agreeing into getting my snake at the reptile show in sothern cali


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Excellent. Try to avoid impulse buying.

-PK


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

tight...wish my mom was that cool


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Don't get anything too big, it will put you off keeping snakes. Have you decided what you want yet? Try and keep to something small and easy to care for as it is your first snake. Don't just buy the first one you see, or the best looking one. 
My dad lets me have anything i want its cool.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> Don't get anything too big, it will put you off keeping snakes. Have you decided what you want yet? Try and keep to something small and easy to care for as it is your first snake. Don't just buy the first one you see, or the best looking one.


 AGREED!! Make sure you do ALL the homework BEFORE bringing your new pet home.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

yes i have bben doing my research on snakes and i have chosen to buy a ball python since they only grow 4 to 5 feet my mom said yes


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Where and when is it?


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

anaheim california in garden grove here is the link http://narbc.com/htm_la/index_la.htm


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I would avoid a Ball python, Many especially if not Captive bred are very poor eaters. tricky snake to deal with at times.

A good ol common Corn or King snake would be a much better choice.
Ball pythons are really not a begginers snake.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

get a Nicaraguan Boa they get 6-8 feet and are chill and they look awsome here is a pic of my mine it is 32 inches


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

the ball python is captive bred and i'd rater get a small snake before a huge one


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

corn snakes are the best snake for a beginner. Don't feed your snake in your tank though because thats what i did and it would bite me everytime it saw my hand, but don't worry it doesn't hurt and as soon as they realise its not food they let go.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

redbellypacu said:


> get a Nicaraguan Boa they get 6-8 feet and are chill and they look awsome here is a pic of my mine it is 32 inches


 Beautilful snake!! Your estimation of 6-8 feet is the USUAL length but 10-15' is quite common. Be prepared, my 6-8' female is on her way to 11-12'!!


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

TANK said:


> redbellypacu said:
> 
> 
> > get a Nicaraguan Boa they get 6-8 feet and are chill and they look awsome here is a pic of my mine it is 32 inches
> ...


 would you happen to have a pic of them


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

OK ill work on gettin a pic up. The software for my camera is jizzed up so give me a day or so. Most likely tomorrow.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

ok thanks


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Get a Ball, they stay fairly small compaired to many other snakes. I want to own a Ball Python myself one day.


----------



## Ramsus (Mar 22, 2004)

redbellypacu said:


> get a Nicaraguan Boa they get 6-8 feet and are chill and they look awsome here is a pic of my mine it is 32 inches


 That looks like my girlfriend's Columbian Red-tailed Boa.

What's the difference?


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

dan u getting martys BP?


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

ya i am buying martys for 15 bucks and i have the tank setup already and everything is fine in there the temp is 92 and the humidity is 79 or something like that


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

hmm...i guess it differs from snake to snake ..just like fish...cause my sons ball python will snatch a mouse right out of my hand...three times a day if i wanted!


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

yesssssss i piched HIM up today what should i name him


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

The Darkness, Brandy, Mufassa, or BoB


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> yes i have bben doing my research on snakes and i have chosen to buy a ball python since they only grow 4 to 5 feet my mom said yes


 i donno about that we have a 6-7 foot shead on the wall of the pet store here and its a ball python


----------

